# Halo is a very bad puppy



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

"I haz no idea how dat happend"


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)




----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

HAHA that is pretty funny. Crazy how similar she is to my Gia, but lets jsut say I have seen that look many a times before!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

She LOVES paper in general and is obsessed with TP!







We don't usually keep it on the holder, but my cleaners were here this morning and they put it on there. 

*sigh* Some day I hope to be able to use the holder......


----------



## PuffinGirl (Feb 20, 2009)

I was going to say that I was impressed you could put TP on the holder! Ours is always up on the counter. =) Guess you have a naughty dog too! =)


----------



## DianaB (Jan 3, 2007)

oh my, Debbie. That is hilarious! I couldn't figure out what it was (and was thinking something nasty) and laughed when you pulled back the photo.









I don't think Siena has shown the least bit of interest in toilet paper on a roll. Maybe when she was a wee young pup. Those are classic photos. Thanks!!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I was wondering what the heck that was too! Halo's expression is priceless (and soooo innocent!)


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh! We must buy the same TP.... 

If we bought the "good" stuff, it would withstand a little, uh, "sampling"... Celo says... 

Gosh darn cheap TP.









(I'm not sure what the Good Stuff is. If you figure it out, please let me know







)


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Maybe she was flossing?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomOh! We must buy the same TP....


Costco?


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

That is so funny!! Bo took the whole roll and chewed it up in my hallway. He looked so surprised, when I caught him.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I have no idea either. It's must be a mystery ...


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: 3K9MomOh! We must buy the same TP....
> ...


Yup. That's it!!!!!!!

It's the toilet paper! It must be scented to attract dogs. And it's certainly not durable enough.

Gosh darn Costco. How could they be so cruel to puppies?


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Well at least she was considerate enough to leave "the remains" on the roll! Kayla used to take the end and run through the hallways and house with it! We won't let her teach Halo how much fun that is-including the look on our faces when we walked in.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

bacon flavored tp..... or peanut butter scented! yeah they would be happy!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

LOL but she's so pretty when she's naughty. Lifelong trouble with Morgan, my dirty looks and BAD GIRL YOU ARE A BAD GIRL turn into a smile when she looks at me with her big brown eyes. No guilt, no shame, just I'm so pretty you can't stay mad at me.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

WHAAATTTT?????


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Everett54Well at least she was considerate enough to leave "the remains" on the roll! Kayla used to take the end and run through the hallways and house with it! We won't let her teach Halo how much fun that is-including the look on our faces when we walked in.


We leave our roll on the counter, but somehow, it ends up in teeny pieces in the living room. 

I'm pretty sure it's a team approach: agile beagle that's never met a verticle surface she couldn't climb who then pushes it down to little brother who carries it into the living room, shreds it, and gets in trouble when I walk into the room. 

And she looks up at me with that disapproving "I told him to leave it alone" look.









Elapsed time from safe roll on counter to disapproving look? About 3 minutes.









(Oddly, since Big Sister's surgery, while she's been imprisoned on light duty, nothing has gone missing from the bathroom counter, dining room table or bookshelves.







)


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

the TP was attacking her yup that is it
Good girl Halo protecting everyone from the attack to the TP
LOL


----------



## heidismom (Jan 18, 2010)

we keep ours on a cabinet or on the counter or the back of the toilet. we even have to keep out garbage on top of the toilet. its kinda annoying in the middle of the night sitting down knocking the darn thing over forgetting its there. but ya, dogs and that damned tp, don't know what it is. i swear they do half this stuff to







us off just so they can throw us that face that says "i'm an angel"!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Too funny!


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

My sides hurt!!

What a cute puppy!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

At least she doesn't unroll the whole thing into a pile on the floor ... like some CATS I won't mention.

We keep our bathroom doors closed at all times.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Benny has a tp fetish too. It must be a shepherd thing!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Lauri, the spare bathroom is where we keep their water dish - it's the only room in the house with a floor that won't be damaged by water so we have to put it there. Fortunately, even though that counter isn't all that high, for some reason she won't go to the trouble to get the TP down as long as it's up there. WE know not to put it on the holder, but they tidied up a bit too thoroughly. I sent this to my sister who was over last Friday - she commented that she now understands why the TP was on the bathroom counter instead of the holder.









Emmy used to play with the TP when she was a kitten, (so glad she outgrew that!), but this is the first dog we've had who had more than a passing interest in paper. If we drop the newspaper or a piece of mail on the floor she'll pick it up and carry it around the house.....and then shred it. Good thing neither of us is in school because she really WOULD eat our homework, lol!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have had it unrolled through the house a few times - but not shredded on the roll! The look is just hilarious!

Lee


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

that is toooooo funny, I love how she just won't "look" at it, like maybe if she doesn't, no one will think she did it? LMBO


----------



## LandonsNana (Dec 21, 2008)

I love that expression. It's priceless.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

look at that innocent face though! not guilty!









what is it with dogs and toilet paper/ paper towles/ tissues?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

"But Momz, it wuz plotten against you!!"









Yes, Anna loves TP and we also have a TP bandit cat...Mia. Sigh, no paper is safe here!!


----------



## lilysmom (Dec 27, 2000)

You're daring !! We just graduated to TP on the holder @ age 2 years !


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Hahaha... I agree, Halo was only protecting you from the evil TP.. hmmm... I wonder if she has a preference 1ply or 2?


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Quote:
> Lauri, the spare bathroom is where we keep their water dish - it's the only room in the house with a floor that won't be damaged by water so we have to put it there


So how many times have you dropped a perfectly good roll into the water dish?









(no, I've never done that. never....)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Well, they're a few feet away from each other, so none yet. But it does seem like I frequently go in there to pee and notice that their water dish is low so I fill it before I sit down. And then they come in, drink some water, and dribble a bunch more into my underwear.







EVERY time that happens I realize I should have used the facilities FIRST, and THEN filled their water dish!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Just fluffing it for you....


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Oops ...Rorie used to do that too


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Sure it wasn't keefer???? Halo would never do that, not an angel like her!


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Actually you have it ALL WRONG....your cleaners put the roll of toilet paper on backwards..they put it rolling to the front and it really should have been rolling to the back. Halo is so smart (Xander's big sister so we know this for a fact) that she was trying to fix the roll before you got in there so it would come off the roll correctly for you. Unfortunately, while using her tongue to remove the roll, her wet tongue would get stuck on the tissue then she'd have to use her teeth to get it unstuck from her tongue. Halo is INNOCENT (forget the picture looking guilty). She was trying to HELP make it correct.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm sorry, I couldn't find anything amiss in that picture. Did I miss something? It looks like every bathroom I've had since getting dogs. Huh. Well, if you figure it out, let me know.

By the way, Halo is outrageously cute.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Kin I SQUISH her?? Huh?? Kin I??







Look at her FACE!!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

looks like she's just taking the rap for the real culprit... emmy
the cats always do it


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Someone needs some discipline









She is a beauty, "bad puppy" and all.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

That was definitely NOT Keefer! If you look closely at the second picture you can just see his nose and tail - he was laying curled up in the hall behind her, completely disinterested in the proceedings. He's always been a good boy about not getting into stuff around the house in stark contrast to his little sis, who is a wild thang. (Patti - yes, you may squish her!!!







)


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Good Deb, 'cos she is TOO ADORABLE!!







That face, oh my my my!







Looks like she enjoyed herself though!


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Ikon is the "Potty Police"... ever since he was tiny he's felt that he needs to escort each of us to the bathroom EVERY time. He then sits alertly in front of us and watches til we're done and exit the room. At some point I began handing him the empty rollers from the TP.. He'd strut thru the house like he had a pot of gold... and Bev made a big deal of him... "Ohhhh myyyy what do you HAVE??? WOW!! That's Soooooo nice"... He's now 8 months old and still acts like an idiot when you give him the roller from TP or paper towels... 

hummm do ya know if I can use them as a reward on the Schutzhund field?? *sigh*


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

...too funny


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Hmm, same thing happened here this weekend, except the TP littered a path from the bathroom, down the hall, down the stairs, into the dining room, around the corner, down more stairs, all over the den.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh, that wouldn't happen here, Halo doesn't play with it, she EATS it! Maybe she needs more fiber in her diet?


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Jake has pop-up tissue obsession.Can't stop till the last one 'pops'.Really funny to watch but I don't leave the pop-up tissues within reach.Thankful he does not care about toilet paper rolls=hard to keep out of reach.


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

But if she isn't looking at it, there is no way SHE could have done it! right??


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

We braved putting the TP back on the holder last week for the first time in 2 years since Boss and then Scout arrived on the scene. So far so good there. BUT, someone used a kleenex and put it in the toilet (because we cannot have a trash can yet in the bathroom and expect it to be left untouched). Scout fished the kleenex out of the toilet and brought it to show us!


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

Awww, but how could you ever be mad at that face?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I had to come see her precious face again. I couldn't stay mad at her - probably bust out laughing. Wait, that must be why Morgan is 8 and still holds her leash in her mouth while she's dancing down the driveway for a walk...


----------



## aball (Jul 17, 2002)

we all know you were framed!!! i hate costco tp too, halo. it's too shreddy and soft.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

We actually do laugh at her a LOT! We really don't get mad at her - we know pretty well by know what kinds of things she finds irresistible, so it's our bad if we're not better about policing the house to make sure stuff is out of reach. Plus she doesn't destroy big stuff like shoes or furniture, and the only rug she's nibbled on was cheap and replaceable. It was during her spay recovery and probably her way of saying "I'm FINE







, now take me to the park!!!"


----------



## coushattagal (Sep 7, 2004)

Mollie doesn't bother the toilet paper roll but she does get in the bathroom trash can.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Our dogs would get along wonderfully!!!!


----------

